# Pseudempusa pinnapavonis



## Rob Byatt (Apr 20, 2007)

I was lucky enough to catch an ootheca hatching of this species just a few mintutes ago. Oh the joys of digital :wink:

They are so beautiful at this stage, well, at all stages actually  

I couldn't decide on only a few photos, so I posted them all :wink:


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice pictures. You have some nice lens. :wink:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 20, 2007)

This is the best time, I love seeing them hatch for some reason, the way they squiggle out and rest on each other, then slowly a leg an arm another leg another arm come unglued, then they crawl over the next guy drying and off they go! I could sit and watch them all night... :lol:


----------



## chris_photo (Apr 20, 2007)

Wow!

When do oothecas usually hatch? Morning....night?


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 20, 2007)

They hatch at all different times


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Apr 21, 2007)

wow great pictures, have you counted them yet?


----------



## Ben.M (Apr 21, 2007)

Brill pics  Hope they all do well :wink:


----------



## Rick (Apr 21, 2007)

Great pics. Love thier striped legs.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 21, 2007)

Hmm, they make me think of shrimp.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Sep 1, 2007)

Just for you Randyardvark, seen as though no-one else likes these.....
















I could almost excuse someone for mistaking these for different species


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 1, 2007)

> Just for you Randyardvark, seen as though no-one else likes these.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW those are beautiful! :shock: are those p. pinnapovis as well?


----------



## Kruszakus (Oct 11, 2007)

Wow! What a gorgeous mantis!

I wonder if they are really that huge as people say...


----------



## sean (Oct 12, 2007)

I love this species. i currently have an adult pair. the female just molted into adulthood yesterday. i will be attempting to breed them in the next few weeks. any tips rob? and yes the females are quite large.


----------



## bellerophon (Oct 13, 2007)

what a gorgeous mantis. put me down for some if you sell them


----------



## Morpheus uk (Nov 8, 2007)

Gee wiz these sure are great mantids, i can not see why everyone gets these right now!, and no Rob byatt does not have a gun to my back jabbing it in slightly harder

lol nah really these mantids are great!

Got 2 females off Rob at luch today and theyarea amazing! i`ll try and get pics soon, one of my males is adult but no pics as of yet, heres some old ones of him before he moulted
















Deffinatly one of my favs, have such funny behaviour aswell :lmao:


----------



## Morpheus uk (Nov 10, 2007)

Thx for all the replies &lt;_&lt; 

Heres some more took about alf an hour ago

The dark morph sub adult female






Pale morph adult female











And the now adult male from the first photos


----------



## andy hood (Nov 10, 2007)

beautifull mantid's and great photo's rob


----------



## Morpheus uk (Nov 11, 2007)

*caughs*and morph*

Got the one to eat finally


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 11, 2007)

im about to breed these..got a pair sent to me by graham..omg..the nmpths..im so happy im breeding these now..after seeing them numths how wonderful they look..shrimps..lol


----------



## Morpheus uk (Nov 18, 2007)

Good luck with em junkie!, finally got that famous threat display, she sure is pissed!







and one of the husband


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 18, 2007)

Morpheus uk said:


> Good luck with em junkie!, finally got that famous threat display, she sure is pissed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


please tell me how i can get mine to do that..i have the griffin and the giant asian..and i cant get there wings out..i ben blowing on them..lol.but no luck.how did u get yours?amazing by the way..amazing!


----------



## Mantida (Nov 18, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> please tell me how i can get mine to do that..i have the griffin and the giant asian..and i cant get there wings out..i ben blowing on them..lol.but no luck.how did u get yours?amazing by the way..amazing!


Blowing on them doesn't get them annoyed...

You have to poke them repeatedly with tweezers or get a large item (scissors maybe) and move it like its alive.


----------



## Whyatt (Nov 24, 2007)

Look what I found on the floor, today...  




Cheers

Whyatt


----------



## idolomantis (Nov 24, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> please tell me how i can get mine to do that..i have the griffin and the giant asian..and i cant get there wings out..i ben blowing on them..lol.but no luck.how did u get yours?amazing by the way..amazing!


uhm just before theyseem to lay an ooth you should try to make then to that whit your handyou crawl like a spider in front of him.... that wil work


----------



## joossa (Nov 28, 2007)

Wow, those defense poses are awesome!


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 28, 2007)

joossa said:


> Wow, those defense poses are awesome!


yep there peacock type wings..alwsome..cant wait til mine are that big,.,.im loving this mantis keeping its well cool.


----------

